

Talentag - social profiles with tags, vouches & badges - jkaljundi
http://talentag.com/

======
jkaljundi
We just launched <http://talentag.com/> which is a new service for
crowdsourced social profiles. We are looking for any feedback or suggestions
on how to improve the service, what might work and what not.

Here's what Techcrunch wrote on us:
[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/08/11/talentag-is-a-social-
cv-...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/08/11/talentag-is-a-social-cv-where-
colleagues-give-recommendations-and-award-badges/)

